# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Në Berlin, sjam më e huaj/shkrimtarja Ani Wilms vlerësohet me çmimin Chamisso n Berl

## Xhuxhumaku

*Në Berlin, sjam më e huaj
*
6 Mars 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Shkrimtarja Ani Wilms vlerësohet me çmimin Chamisso në Berlin, për të huajt që shkruajnë në gjermanisht

Anila WilmsAni Wilms kërkoi në fillim një përkthyes për romanin e saj të dytë Vrasje në rrugën e veriut. Kur nuk mundi të gjente askush, atëherë i hyri vetë punës për të sjellë në gjermanisht librin e saj. Me këtë përkthim vetëm pak ditë më parë ajo u nderua me çmimin më prestigjioz për të huajt që shkruajnë gjermanisht Adelbert von Chamisso. Për jurinë e Chamisso-s libri është  një episod ekzotik i historisë së shtetit të ri shqiptar e mund të konsiderohet edhe si një shëmbëlltyrë letrare bindëse e gjendjes së sotme të Shqipërisë. Bashke me shkrimtaren shqiptare me këtë çmim u nderuan dhe ukrainasja Marjana Gaponenko (fituesja e çmimit kryesor) dhe polaku Matthias Nawrat, fitues i çmimit nxitës. 15.000 euro për çmimin kryesor dhe nga 7000 euro për dy çmimet nxitëse jep fondacioni Robert Bosch për tu dhënë zemër autorëve të huaj të shkruajnë në gjuhën gjermane. Një vit më parë ky çmim iu dha një tjetër shqiptari Ilir Ferrës. Romani i Wilms Vrasje në rrugën e veriut u hodh në treg nga botimet berlineze Transit. Ngjarjet e librit orvaten rreth zbardhjes së një vrasjeje enigmatike që ndodh në prill të vitit 1924 në Urën e Drojës, në Rrugën e Veriut: Dy shtetas amerikanë gjejnë vdekjen, shoferi i tyre shqiptar plagoset rëndë. Cilat janë motivet që kanë nxitur këtë vrasje që turpëron Kanunin e Malësisë? A kemi të bëjmë me një krim ordiner apo mos vallë pas tij qëndrojnë shërbimet e fshehta angleze e italiane që duan të nxjerrin SHBA-në nga gara për koncesionet e shfrytëzimit të naftës në Shqipëri? Ndërsa populli, gazetarët, diplomatët dhe politikanët shtjellojnë teori të ndryshme në përgjigje të kësaj pyetjeje, lexuesit i zbulohet kapitull pas kapitulli, si gurët e një mozaiku, një tablo komplekse e Shqipërisë së periudhës së Ahmet Zogut, pak para se ky të përmbysej përkohësisht nga kundërshtari i tij kryesor, Fan Noli. Me të vërtetë, ngjashmëria me Shqipërinë e sotme është deri diku tronditëse: Politika e përçarë në dy klane të papajtueshme që pretendojnë se mbështesin demokracinë. Prej kësaj përçarjeje përfiton një grup i vogël bejlerësh me pushtet, i fokusuar në mbrojtjen e privilegjeve të veta, për të cilat nuk ngurron as të shesë pasuritë e vendit e as të bëjë aleanca me regjime fashiste si të Musolinit. Kasta e bejlerëve, sado nacionaliste që mund të ishte, në thelb mbetej osmane. Është e natyrshme që këta që ishin dikur në shërbim të një figure perandorake, siç ishte sulltani, kërkonin ta zëvendësonin këtë me një figurë të ngjashme, dhe ky ishte Musolini, që do të thotë, që për ta ekzistonte vetëm ky sistem të menduari, thotë Wilms. Për të shkruar këtë libër Wilms-it i është dashur vite të tëra hulumtimi në arkivat e Tiranës, Romës, Londrës e Uashingtonit. Ky është romani i dytë i Wilms pas romanit të parë Pritje të bukura, ku tregohet jeta e vajze të re në Shqipërinë e sapodalë nga diktatura. Më poshtë në një intervistë për Shqip, Wilms tregon emocionet e këtij çmimi, dhe jetën e saj në Berlin

Jeni vlerësuar me çmimin Chamisso. Çfarë është ky çmim për ju?

Ky çmim është një shpërblim në fund të një rruge shumë të gjatë dhe të mundimshme, është justifikimi i të gjitha përpjekjeve dhe sakrificave të dhjetë vjetëve të fundit.

Përse zgjodhët ta përktheni vetë librin dhe a është përkthimi një problem sot për letërsinë e mirë..?

Më tepër se zgjedhje e imja ishte një detyrim i rrethanave. Unë thjesht nuk gjeta përkthyes, prandaj i hyra vetë punës. Sot jam mirënjohëse që punët vajtën kështu, sepse më futën në një rrugë të vyer, në një rrugë që provoi se ishte rruga e vërtetë e zhvillimit tim profesional. Sa për vlerën universale të përkthimeve, ajo është e padiskutueshme, letërsia botërore nuk mund të mendohet pa institucionin e përkthimit. Cilësia e përkthimeve është e ndryshme, sigurisht, por asnjëherë skanë munguar përkthyesit e mirë, që mundësojnë transportimin e vlerave mendimore dhe artistike nga njëra gjuhë te tjetra.

Vrasje në rrugën e veriut. Cilat janë motivet që ju çuan në marrëdhëniet diplomatike shqiptaro-amerikane të vitit 1924?

Motivi kryesor për të cilin unë i hyra kësaj pune ishte interesi që kisha për periudhën e viteve njëzetë  kjo ishte fusha ime e specializimit historik në Universitetin e Lirë të Berlinit. Këtë e bashkova me ngjarjen kriminale të vrasjes së dy qytetarëve amerikanë më 6 prill 1924 në Urën e Drojës, pranë Mamurrasit, një ndodhi që gjithashtu ma kishte zgjuar herët interesin, që gjatë studimeve në Tiranë. Prej kësaj dysheje motivesh rrodhi domosdoshmëria që të informohesha sistematikisht mbi marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-amerikane të asaj kohe.

Në shkrimin e këtij romani ju jeni bazuar shumë në arkiva. A e pengojnë dokumentet ose subjekti real krijimin letrar?

Përgjigjja është: Po. Janë dy mënyra mendimi tepër larg nga njëri-tjetra. Pasi mbarova hulumtimin historik, mu desh një kohë relativisht e gjatë, një distancë mendore dhe shpirtërore nga bota e arkivave dhe e shkencës, derisa të ndieja të më ndizej shkëndija poetike, pa të cilën është e pamundur të shkruhet letërsi artistike.

Një roman ku përfshihet dhe historia. Si ishte në këndvështrimin tuaj Shqipëria e periudhës së viteve njëzetë? Apo cili është qëndrimi që ju mbani ndaj personazheve të ndryshme historik që i përmendni në libër?

Shqipëria e viteve njëzetë gjendej në një kryqëzim të historisë, mes së kaluarës dhe të së ardhmes: Vinte nga despotizmi oriental, por i kishte vënë vetes qëllim të bëhej demokraci parlamentare e tipit aksidental. Gjysma e parë e viteve njëzetë përfaqëson betejën midis këtyre dy forcave, dy drejtimeve. Në fund të fundit fitoi autoritarizmi, një lloj rruge e mesme dhe të gjithë u detyruan të shohin në sy të vërtetën, se ky komb nuk ishte i gatshëm të zgjidhte rrugën e dialogut dhe kompromisit sipas modelit perëndimor.

Prej vitesh ju jeni vendosur për të jetuar në Berlin. Si është jeta juaj atje, dhe sa është gjermanishtja, letërsia gjermane dhe ajo çfarë ndodh në kulturën e këtij vendi, pjesë e frymëzimit tuaj?

Berlini dhe gjermanishtja janë bërë ndërkaq, pjesë e pandashme e identitetit tim kulturor. Ky është padyshim atdheu im i dytë nga çdo pikëpamje.

Si janë kthimet tuaja në Shqipëri. Sa të ndryshuar e gjeni atë?

E vërteta është, se sa më shumë që i afrohem gjuhës dhe kulturës gjermane, aq më e madhe bëhet distanca me Shqipërinë. Do të vijë momenti, kur unë të kthehem për ta mbyllur rrethin e identitetit tim të dyfishtë, por tani për tani gjendem në një fazë distancimi, e cila më ndihmon që shumë aspekte e dukuri që lidhen me identitetin tim shqiptar, të cilat më parë ishin të pandërgjegjshme dhe të vetëkuptueshme, ti kap më mirë, ti shoh gjithnjë e më qartë. Kjo është pjesë e vetëreflektimit intelektual. Vetëm pas kësaj mund të kthehem dhe të bëj krahasimet mes Shqipërisë që lashë pas atëherë kur ika dhe Shqipërisë së re.

Nëse do riktheheshim në kohë në librin tuaj të parë Pritje të bukura. Si e shihni Tiranën dhe Shqipërinë e përshkruar në atë libër?

Me librin tim të parë, si me çdo gjë tjetër, kam krijuar gjithashtu një distancë. E parë nga pozita ku jam tani, ai libër është një debutim, është një vepër fillestare. Reflektimet janë ca naive, por vlera dokumentare e librit mbetet e pandryshueshme, ajo është vërtet një tablo besnike e shoqërisë shqiptare në fillim të viteve nëntëdhjetë.

Çfarë është për ty të ndjerit e huaj?

Të ndihesh i huaj do të thotë të kesh ftohtë. Në çastin kur në Berlin nuk pata më ftohtë, atëherë e kuptova, se në këtë qytet nuk jam më e huaj.

Çfarë e bën Anin të shkruajë?

Shkrimi është misioni im në këtë jetë, gjithçka përherë më ka shtyrë dhe më shtyn drejt shkrimit.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...jam-me-e-huaj/

----------

